# lid glove box broken



## Simosos (Sep 19, 2009)

hello and regards from x-trail italian club!

I have a problem with the lid glove box because, after hot the plastic get in damage. 

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

I tryed to fix one side with strong glue but after 1 month the other side have had the same problem.

Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us
someone of you did have this problem? how did you solve it? 
thank you and good xt !!!


----------



## warrenw (Sep 16, 2009)

I have had the same issue. what breaks for me is the plastic hole the plastic peg goes in. I reinforced the hole using a STA-KON/T&B electrical fitting. It has held for over a year now, and being copper rather than plastic, stronger.

You pictures are hard to make out where the problem is.
This is a known problem with the X-Trail, I believe the lids are available at the dealer, but may be pricey.


----------



## Simosos (Sep 19, 2009)

warrenw said:


> I have had the same issue. what breaks for me is the plastic hole the plastic peg goes in. I reinforced the hole using a STA-KON/T&B electrical fitting. It has held for over a year now, and being copper rather than plastic, stronger.
> 
> You pictures are hard to make out where the problem is.
> This is a known problem with the X-Trail, I believe the lids are available at the dealer, but may be pricey.


thank you for answer.
the damage is diffuse under plastic box. there are many lesions.
I don't know what is STA-KON/T&B: is it a glue?
I thought to reinforce with metal pieces but.. I don't know. 
I'm looking for a used in demolition but I can't find it.
new from dealer is 130 euro (134 canada dollars). too much for me and for a plastic piece


----------



## tbk (Dec 29, 2008)

I have the same problem. The root cause is my wife not being able to figure out how to use the latch...


----------



## warrenw (Sep 16, 2009)

tbk said:


> I have the same problem. The root cause is my wife not being able to figure out how to use the latch...


I have the same issue. She really rough on things and blames poor technology or design for everything she breaks. The top lid only opens part of the way, and she likes to pull on it, breaking the hinges.


----------



## Simosos (Sep 19, 2009)

warrenw said:


> I have the same issue. She really rough on things and blames poor technology or design for everything she breaks. The top lid only opens part of the way, and she likes to pull on it, breaking the hinges.


warrenw, what is the STA-KON/T&B ?


----------



## tbk (Dec 29, 2008)

Google, its your friend.

Link


----------

